# London Flyer. Western Flyer



## Rpprice49 (May 11, 2021)

I have this bike. It's a Trip Coaster English Lightweight
RIA 2906 B
Serial no. 342561
Wondering the year and any other info.
In very good shape. 
Ballpark value ?


----------



## Schwinny (May 11, 2021)

Thats the tourist model Western Flyer. early 60's I think.
I dont know what's all original on it, but that looks like a Raleigh rear rack.
3 speeds were considered English style back then.
Not sure if CWC was still making Western Flyer then. It might be a Raliegh import.
Check the date stamp on the 3spd hub to get a build date within a few months.


----------



## Rpprice49 (May 11, 2021)

Thanks. It's a start.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2021)

I’m seeing $75-100 tops. V/r Shawn


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 11, 2021)

Yep.  If you are in a college town.  Not a money maker unless you got it for free, but a good chance  to hone your maintenance skills.


----------



## Rpprice49 (May 13, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> Thats the tourist model Western Flyer. early 60's I think.
> I dont know what's all original on it, but that looks like a Raleigh rear rack.
> 3 speeds were considered English style back then.
> Not sure if CWC was still making Western Flyer then. It might be a Raliegh import.
> Check the date stamp on the 3spd hub to get a build date within a few months.


----------



## Rpprice49 (May 13, 2021)

I think it's about 1960. It's all original except tires.


----------



## Schwinny (May 13, 2021)

Rpprice49 said:


> I think it's about 1960. It's all original except tires.



Unfortunately its worth maybe 100 to someone that likes vintage esoteric 3spds. Maybe 120 in parts but you'll have to work for it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 13, 2021)

You should be able to get a date code off the shell of the rear hub, month and year. Looks like a 1960s Raleigh Industries product to me. Not a valuable collectible, but more a bike if you want to ride around town. It will fit someone maybe 5ft 3in to 5ft 9in in height, roughly speaking. They're not money-makers at all, but more something to fix up and ride around. Before riding, check the chainstays to be sure they were merely flattened and not cracked by the kickstand. It looks like they got smushed by the stand clamp somewhat. Usually it's not a big deal, just cosmetic, but always check the structure before betting your life on it.


----------



## juvela (May 13, 2021)

-----


@cudak888 @dnc1 



-----


----------



## jimbo53 (May 13, 2021)

Generally these re-badged Raleigh’s for export were lower quality bikes than the “Real” Raleigh’s. Rims are the flat face cheaper versions, chainring is generic, those pedals are not original, frame probably carbon steel instead of better quality chromoly, twist grip shifter rather than Sturmey Archer trigger shifter. Your accessories are worth more than the bike:  . Speedo with (hopefully) working drive and cable, light with generator and Prestube rear rack. I had a similiar Huffy badged Sportsman model, right down to the chrome fenders, which were never used on branded Raleigh’s. These imported 3 speeds were an inexpensive way for US bike manufacturers to plump up their model lines when multi-speed bikes were beginning to outsell the old coaster single speeds. 
All this being said, your bike would make a perfectly good general rider, but just won’t bring much as a collectible.


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2021)

I'm afraid there's little info over here on these badge-engineered export models.
Looks to be pretty complete and useable, will make a nice little runabout bike.
I'm a fan of the Sturmey twist-grip changer!


----------

